# August Repticon shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Jacksonville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show - August 2 & 3, 2014*

*When:*
August 2 & 3, 2014

*Where:*
UNF University Center
12000 Alumni Drive
Jacksonville, FL 32224

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Jacksonville Show:*
In 2014 Repticon returns to the beautiful University Center on the campus of the University of North Florida. This state of the art venue with plenty of convenient parking is easy to reach, and will provide a world-class backdrop for Repticon Jacksonville, one of Repticon's fastest growing shows. This 10,000 sq. ft. facility will be packed with a great selection of reptiles and exotic pets, pet products, reptile themed-merchandise, and all sorts of reptile-related fun. Join us now three times a year at the UNF University Center for the next step in the evolution of Repticon Jacksonville!

Repticon Jacksonville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Chattanooga Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – August 9 & 10, 2014
*

*When:*
August 9 & 10, 2014

*Where:*
Camp Jordan Arena
323 Camp Jordan Parkway
East Ridge, TN 37412

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Chattanooga Show:*
Following upon the 2012 spectacular Nashville show, Repticon made further headway into Tennessee in February 2013 with the exciting arrival of Repticon Chattanooga! With the challenges faced by Tennesee herpers given the State laws, enthusiasts enjoyed this opportunity of another great reptile and exotic animal show with thousands of top quality animals not found anywhere else in the area. The complete experience included socializing with fellow herpers in interactive live animal presentations, free raffles, and shopping among all the supplies, cages, merchandise and feeders to support new pets. The show returned for another rendition in June 2013, so delighting attendees that the show will surely become a regular fixture. Check back for the continuing excitement of this newest show in Chattanooga!

Repticon Chattanooga page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charlotte Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – August 23 & 24, 2014
*
*When:*
August 23 & 24, 2014

*Where:*
Cabarrus Arena & Events Center
4751 Highway 49 North
Concord, NC 28025

*Note some GPS Devices require the following alternate address for the Cabarrus Arena: 
4551 Old Airport Rd, Concord, NC 28025 *

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charlotte Show:*
Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte is reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and again in following years to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops into 2014 and beyond for Charlotte area herpers!

Repticon Charlotte page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Lafayette Reptile & Exotic Animal Show - August 23, 2014*

*When:*
August 23 2014

*Where:*
Ramada Lafayette Conference Center
2032 NE Evangeline Trwy
Lafayette, LA 70501

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Lafayette Show:*
Join us in Lafayette, LA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Lafayette page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Sarasota Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – August 9, 2014*

*When:*
August 9, 2014

*Where:*
Sarasota County Fairgrounds
Potter Building
3000 Ringling Blvd.
Sarasota, FL 34237

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Sarasota Show:*
Join us in Sarasota, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Sarasota page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Perry Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – August 30, 2014*

*When:*
August 30, 2014

*Where:*
Georgia National Fairgrounds
401 Larry Walker Parkway
Perry, GA, 31069

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Perry Show:*
Join us in Perry, GA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Perry page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Nashville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 1 & 2, 2015*

*When:* 
August 1 & 2, 2015

*Where:*
The Factory at Franklin - Jamison Hall
230 Franklin Rd.
Franklin, TN 37064

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Nashville Show:* 
The summer of 2012 in August, Repticon made its true Tennessee debut with Repticon Nashville! Repticon proudly brought a show to Franklin, just south of Nashville and in the heart of Tennessee, a state with few other shows. Hosted in the historic Factory at Franklin Entertainment Complex in the Jamison Hall, this new show featured the weekend of reptile excitement that central Tennessee enthusiasts had been waiting for, with well over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! With great 2013 and 2014 shows having returned in triumph, get ready Nashville, as Repticon will return in 2015!	

Repticon Nashville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Pierce Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 8, 2015*

*When:*
August 8, 2015

*Where:*
St. Lucie County Fairgrounds
15601 W. Midway Rd.
Fort Pierce, FL 34945

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Pierce Show:*
Join us in Fort Pierce, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Pierce page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Lafayette Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 15, 2015*

*When:*
August 15, 2015

*Where:*
Ramada Lafayette Conference Center
2032 NE Evangeline Trwy
Lafayette, LA 70501

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Lafayette Show:*
Join us in Lafayette, LA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Lafayette page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Charlotte Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 15 & 16, 2015*

*When:* 
August 15 & 16, 2015

*Where:*
Cabarrus Arena & Events Center
4751 Highway 49 North
Concord, NC 28025

**Note* some GPS Devices require the following alternate address for the Cabarrus Arena: 
4551 Old Airport Rd, Concord, NC 28025 

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Charlotte Show:* 
Two years in the making, Repticon Charlotte is reality! In 2007, Repticon scrapped original plans to come to Charlotte, North Carolina. However, demand for that barely announced show was high, as was the need for a premium reptile & exotic animal show in the largest metro area of the Carolinas. An excellent new venue was found just north of Charlotte, and in February 2009 Repticon held a Valentine's Day weekend show! The show was a smashing success and very popular with the large local reptile community. The show returned that fall, and again in following years to great acclaim. This show is now a new Repticon regular, so check back for further updates as Repticon Charlotte develops into 2015 and beyond for Charlotte area herpers!

Repticon Charlotte page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Asheville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 22, 2015*

*When:*
August 22, 2015

*Where:*
Western North Carolina Agricultural Center
Boone Building
1301 Fanning Bridge Rd.
Fletcher, NC 28732

*Hours: *
Sunday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Asheville Show:*
Join us in Asheville, NC as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Asheville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## sumer (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Sarasota Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 29, 2015*

*When:*
August 29, 2015

*Where:*
Sarasota County Fairgrounds
Potter Building
3000 Ringling Blvd.
Sarasota, FL 34237

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Sarasota Show:*
Join us again in 2015 in Sarasota, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Sarasota page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Winston-Salem Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 13, 2016*

*When:*
August 13, 2016

*Where:*
Winston-Salem Fairgrounds
Bolton Home and Garden Building, Gate #9
421 West 27th Street
Winston-Salem, NC 27105

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Winston-Salem Show:*
Join us in Winston-Salem, NC as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Winston-Salem page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Pensacola Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 13, 2016*

*When:*
August 13, 2016

*Where:*
Navarre Conference Center
8700 Navarre Parkway
Navarre, FL, 32566

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Pensacola Show:*
Join us in Pensacola, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Pensacola page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Perry Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 20, 2016*

*When:*
August 20, 2016

*Where:*
Georgia National Fairgrounds
401 Larry Walker Parkway
Perry, GA 31069

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Perry Show:*
Join us in Perry, GA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Perry page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Miami Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 27 & 28, 2016*

*When:* 
August 27 & 28, 2016

*Where:*
BankUnited Center at the University of Miami
1245 Dauer Drive
Coral Gables, FL 33146

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Miami Show:* 
Repticon's first Miami show was in January 2004, and we're excited to return to Miami after a five year absence! Hosted at the BankUnited Center at the University of Miami just 20 minutes southwest of Miami. Repticon Miami will feature an exciting mix of local vendors and top vendors from throughout the country, a great selection of reptiles, amphibians, and pet products, as well as the seminars and activities that only Repticon brings. Get ready for great things in 2016 as the ongoing ultimate Florida reptile experience continues!

Repticon Miami page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show August 6 & 7, 2016*

*When:* 
August 6 & 7, 2016

*Where:*
South Florida Expo Center at the South Florida Fairgrounds
9067 Southern Boulevard
West Palm Beach, FL 33411

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon West Palm Beach Show:* 
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in West Palm Beach, Florida. In November 2011, a show returned to West Palm, now as the two day Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show. Hosted at the area's newest event facility, South Florida Expo Center at the South Florida Fairgrounds. With delighted guests happy to see a show still in West Palm, and more who were appreciative of Repticon's long awaited return to the Southeast Florida coast, the new show took off to a rollicking start with the growing herp community, returning again in the summer of 2012 and beyond into 2016. Check back to this page for future updates regarding the return of Palm Beach County's two-day reptile expo, Repticon West Palm! 

Repticon West Palm Beach page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------

